# Lots of udev errors at boot

## elvanor

Hi there, the following is not critical in anyway, but I'd like to get it fixed.

At boot I have a ton of errors on the console, all of them are similar and look like:

udev: udevd[746]: add_to_rules : unknown key 'ATTRS{idProduct}' in 'ATTRS{idVendor}' 

I searched and this is because I have a file named 99-gphoto_rules or something like that in /etc/udev/rules.d

In this file there is a comment saying that it is for udev >0.89 but I am running the latest stable on amd64 which is only 0.87

So, does someone know when will udev be marked stable for more recent versions, or how can I suppress the error lines?

Elvanör

----------

## desultory

To answer the latter part of the question, move the file elsewhere or rename it so as to start with a nondigit character. Upon upgrading to a compatible version of udev restore the file to its former location.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *elvanor wrote:*   

> In this file there is a comment saying that it is for udev >0.89

 

Udev decided to change  :Sad: 

So fix that file - remove all the lines that you don't need.

----------

## alienjon

What are these files for, anyway?

----------

## PaulBredbury

They set up (i.e. the group and permissions) the device files in /dev

----------

## Scen

I've updated udev to 103 versione without any problems, i suggest you to do this  :Razz:  (it's the simpler and safest way, IMHO)

----------

## BigWig

i was having the same problem so i decided to upgrade to udev-103 , all is fine apart from one thing - whenever i start a video player xine , mplayer or totem my mouse wont move , does anyone else have this problem or is it just me?

----------

